# America's Toughest Truck



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

45 minutes of laughter ...






:cheers:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

This is the only episode of the American Top Gear that I like.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They had one recently where they compared police cars, but the cars were not all matched up based on available packages (which I thought was odd). It was like they took whichever car was the easiest to get and then compared them very unscientifically. Not impressed. But I will have to check out the one up above.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Loved that show. Being a Ford and Jeep guy I have to disagree with Chevy being toughest truck, but that's just me.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Great link!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The drivers were about as stupid as three people get. the poor old ford seemed to be in 2wd when it broke the drive shaft.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> The drivers were about as stupid as three people get. the poor old ford seemed to be in 2wd when it broke the drive shaft.


I am glad that you noticed that as well. Those guys really don't seem to know the right way to offroad, but, I guess that their premise of the story was to break eveything on their way to the final destination for the show ...

I am really hoping that a clean-up crew went through after them and made sure to clean up the mess (metal, wood, etc) to leave that area as pristine as possible!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

So do I, that is some beautiful country up there. It takes decades to recover also. I am sure that the helicopter fee was outrageous to get all those back to civilization. Did you notice that the Toyota had a snorkel?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

cnsper said:


> So do I, that is some beautiful country up there. It takes decades to recover also. I am sure that the helicopter fee was outrageous to get all those back to civilization. Did you notice that the Toyota had a snorkel?


It looked like the Toyota was running at least a Chevy 4.3L motor, maybe a 350ci, seemed to me to be locked in the front and in the rear - Boggers all around, it was set up very nice. The DodgeRam was also setup very well except that it was missing the winch. I think that it was also locked in the front.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It was also missing a driver.


----------

